# I never knew you.



## starchild1980200 (Oct 6, 2015)

Who is Jesus referring to when he says "turn from me I never knew you", "you workers of iniquity?" I believe this is in the book of Matthew. Is Jesus Christ referring to then only or is it present, past and future?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## timfost (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought this was helpful:



> *This doctrine embraces all hypocrites, whatever may be their rank or station*, but at present he refers particularly to pretended teachers, who seem to excel others. He not only directs his discourse to them, to rouse them from the indifference, in which they lie asleep like drunk people, *but also warns believers, not to estimate such masks beyond their proper value*. In a word, he declares that, so soon as the doctrine of the Gospel shall have begun to bear fruit by obtaining many disciples, *there will not only be very many of the common people who falsely and hypocritically submit to it, but even in the rank of pastors there will be the same treachery, so that they will deny by their actions and life what they profess with the mouth*. Whoever then desires to be reckoned among the disciples, must labor to devote himself, sincerely and honestly, to the exercises of a new life. (Calvin's commentary on Matt. 7:21)


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 6, 2015)

starchild1980200 said:


> Who is Jesus referring to when he says "turn from me I never knew you", "you workers of iniquity?" I believe this is in the book of Matthew. Is Jesus Christ referring to then only or is it present, past and future?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk



Matthew 7:21-23. Verses 22 and 23 cover a situation unique to a first-century context, but they illustrate the principle in verse 21 that extends to all hypocritical profession.


----------

